# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design >  Biscuit's Straight-Forward Monk Fix

## Biscuit

This is a simple fix to make the the Monk class more viable with 4 easy additions to their mechanics.


*Step 1* Change from 'Average' BAB to the same 'Full' BAB that the Fighters, Barbarians, Paladins, and Rangers classes enjoy.
*Reasoning:* This is a fighter class that has a focus on unarmed combat, which means you do not normally get a bonus to attack that enchanted weapons provide. Punishing the class further with 'Average' BAB is nonsensicle.


*Step 2* Add Gauntlets and Spiked Gauntlets to the Monk's weapon proficiencies and add a caveat to the Improved Unarmed Strike class feature that allows the option to increase the damage of said gauntlets according to the same Unarmed Strike Damage Chart.
*Reasoning:* This gives the monk the ability to use their unarmed strike expertise (one of their main scaling class features) while also benefitting from the use of their coinage to utilize equipment in order to enhance their attacks like every other melee class.


*Step 3* If the monk in question has Natural Attacks of any kind, allow them to be added as part of the Flurry of Blows action at a -5 penalty (-2 with Multiattack, and at no penalty with Improved Multiattack), as long as they are not using the same apendage to wield a monk weapon for the flurry of blows action.
*Reasoning:* The class is all about fighitng with your body - not being able to effectively use natural weapons in your most effective fighting style is foolish and uneccessary. 


*Step 4* For purposes of any class features or feats that require you to hand their hand(s) to be free, allow Gauntlets to be considered 'worn gloves' instead of 'wielded weapons'.
*Reasoning:* This simply allows a monk to continue using their existing 'Unarmed' class features while benefitting from level-appropriate equipment instead of falling behind the curve due to minimal equipment-specific support like every other class.

----------

